# Choosing pigeons



## BrodieSadie (Aug 15, 2016)

I am looking to get some show pigeons. Are Archangels easy to breed and raise? THanks


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I just took in a lost Archangel that was found in my area. Beautiful bird. Don't know much about Archangels other than they have beautiful feathers. I have homers, tumblers, american fantails and some rescues.


----------



## Marchasbay (Dec 28, 2015)

*Colored Pigeons/Doves*

Hello,

My daughters have been begging me to get colored pigeons/Doves as pets. I am not sure where to start. I am in Michigan and wish someone could help me please. I cab be reached @ 313.627.8328 via call or text Thanks


----------

